# Lichtstrahlen



## FreshDemon (2. August 2003)

sers leute

hab da ne frage zu nem pic und zwar zu diesem hier 

ich will wissen wie man diesen lichtstrahl macht irgendwie bekomm ich das nicht hin egal wie ich es mache (und ich hab schon viel probiert  )

hoffe einer kann mir helfen 

mfg F_D


----------



## Lord Brain (2. August 2003)

Da wurde bestimmt viel mit Brushes und dem Wischfinger, mit einigen Ebenen und den Ebenenmodi gemacht. Der gausssche Weichzeichner wurde sehr wahrscheinlich auch eingesetzt.

Also Ebene...anlegen Lichstrahl grob aufmalen...Ebene duplizieren...mit dem Wischfinger diese "Protuberanzen" hinschmieren......die duplizierte Ebene weichzeichnen...und so weiter und so fort.

Oder komplett mit Brushes malen...ohne Filter, ohner Ebenen...


----------



## Hankman (2. August 2003)

Ich hab mal n Tut in die Richtung geshen.. nur wo ? *grübel*

Ich such mal.. aah, habs:

gfx4ever.com -> Tutorials -> Fusion 
Ich geb nicht direkt die URL an, weils schlecht für die Site wäre.

Anstatt des Textes musste halt mit Brushes den Strahl vormalen und das Tut an manchen stellen etwas anders machen.

Hoffe das hilft,
Hank


----------



## FreshDemon (3. August 2003)

k thx @ Lord Brain & Hankman ich werds so mal probieren 

wenn noch jemand ne andere idee hat einfach posten 

mfg F_D


----------



## zirag (4. August 2003)

Ich denke auch mal das ist am einfachsten und sieht wenn du viel Feinarbeit reinsteckst auch am besten aus , kannst ja mal dein Ergebnis posten wenn es soweit ist 

cu erstmal


----------



## BWF (8. April 2004)

Ich habe da ein Problem: das strahlen-effect-turorial von gfx4ever.com funktioniert vielleicht bei kleinen Bildern, aber ich brauche den Effekt für ein wirklich großes.

Gibt es noch andere Methoden diesen Effekt hinzubekommen? Weil bei großen Sachen sind die Strahlen dann nur sehr kurz und das sieht nicht wirklich schick aus.


----------

